# 22 Scopes



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Whats the best 22 scope im shooting a Ruger 10-22 need some good optics for it.I currently have a BSA sweet 22 not the best in the world.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Anything thats a 1" scope, NOT a "22" scope....


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

I use a Nikon Prostaff (2.5 or 3-9x40 if I remember correctly). Very pleased with the result. BTW: I didn't lap it in like I do on my deer rifle. I just bolted it on and went shooting. Good plinker with amazing groups. Couldn't be happier.

SG2


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Spend the money and buy a Zeiss.

We put one on a17HMR and its a tack driver...

John


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

The sky is the limit. The only limit is $$$.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

watch out for parallax effects on a 22. It would be worth an extra $50 to get a scope with a 25 -50 yd parallax setting.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Vortex crossfire II. V-brite retical.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Im using the PrideFowler Rapid Reticle Evolution 22-LR. 3-12 x 42mm, first focal plane. Illuminated reticle.

While kinda pricey for a rim-fire optic at $400, it has met or exceeded my expectations. Its on my Magnum Research Lite 22LR 10/22.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I caught a Leupold 4X scope on sale one day and put it on my Henry .22 lr. Creat little combo.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Leupold VXII 3x9 EFR. It is adjustable for parallex. A great scope, I use them on my .22 s


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a Nikon P-22 3x9 on a Ruger 77/22 mag. It has the bdc reticle. No complaints.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Leupold VXR 1.25-4X


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

IMO the best .22 hunting scope for the money
http://www.amazon.com/Weaver-Rimfire-2-5-7X28-Riflescope-Matte/dp/B0001GVRXW

http://swfa.com/Weaver-25-7x28-Classic-Rimfire-Rifle-Scope-P600.aspx


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

MrG said:


> I have a Nikon P-22 3x9 on a Ruger 77/22 mag. It has the bdc reticle. No complaints.


I have one of those wrapped under the tree for my Grandson's Savage .22


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Nikon ProStaff Rimfire..


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Nikon Prostaff as well and i like it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Here... http://www.opticsplanet.com/leupold...th-matte-black-finish-and-duplex-reticle.html


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Look at air rifle scopes. Many of them have parallax adjustment to focus down to 10 yards or less. Most rifle scopes wont adjust below 50 yards and non adjustable ones are normally set at 100 yards. Also look at BKL mounts. They are great for dovetail mounts and made in Texas.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Hawke Optics make some good rim fire scopes. I have one on my Savage.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I have been using a Weaver 2x7 that works great.


----------



## pantallica4211 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have 40$ Redfield 3-9x40 on my 10/22 that no BS shoot probably 3" groups at 100 yards. All factory.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

TWHJ28 said:


> I have a Nikon Prostaff as well and i like it.


One thing I really like about this scope is the turrets. Under the caps they are smaller versions of exposed turrets. They are finger adjustable and have numbered clicks that make it easy to adjust for different ammo. The two most accurate loads in my rifle are Fiocci 50gr and Hornady 30gr VMax. They shoot exactly 6" different in elevation at 100yds. One full turn on the elevation one way or the other and it's right on.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't used this yet, but seems pretty nice to have access to.

http://spoton.nikonsportoptics.com/spoton/spoton.html#:4


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I have 2 of these mounted on pellets guns. If I ever decide to replace the scope on my .22 Marlin it will be one of these.

http://www.opticsplanet.com/leapers...-bug-buster-rifle-scope-w-rings-sunshade.html


----------

